# The Decolonisation of History



## Will Scarlet (Mar 20, 2021)

In the midst of last summer’s scamdemic madness, something else occurred that may have passed beneath most people’s radar. Somehow a lunatic who was put in charge of the British Library in 2018, namely one Liz Jolly, instigated a “Decolonising Working Group” that has _“encouraged staff members to support the radical Black Lives Matter movement and to read Marxist literature.” This in turn has spawned an “Anti-Racism Project” to develop and deliver “major cultural change” within the taxpayer-funded institution in order to reflect the “diversity” of modern Britain.”_

The not very aptly named Ms Jolly _“called for white staff members to join in on the leftist purge, saying: “I think, as I have said before, that we need to make sure some white colleagues are involved because racism is a creation of white people.” _She is supremely white herself.

Of course, this has resulted in the removal of various statues commemorating the library’s founders and others are under threat. We all know how those naughty statues come alive and go around being racist during the night when everyone’s asleep.

The decolonisation group claims that _“colour blindness” is, in fact, a manifestation of “covert white supremacy” and that the Library building itself is a symbol of imperialism because it looks like a battleship.”_ Personally I think there’s much more going on here than just colour blindness when the British Library is mistaken for a battleship.

“_This glorification is hard to miss in the structure of the building itself, designed as it is in the form of a battleship, by far the greatest symbol of British imperialism,” the report claimed._






The British Library apparently looking like a battleship, not a multi-storey car park or a shopping mall.​
_The report went on to call for removing “Eurocentric” maps and to review its collection of classical music, deemed to represent an “outdated notion” of Western civilization, saying that busts commemorating Beethoven and Mendelssohn are indicative of “Western civilizational supremacy”._

“_They have also called for every empty hall in the library to be devoted to the cause of so-called “anti-racism”. They went on to say that the Library is tainted by its links to the “ongoing settler-colonisation of Palestine” by Jewish people.”_ This last statement is interesting. Given that British Colonialism was driven by the various East India Companies who were all financed and run by people who were at least superficially of that very same religion, it’s difficult to know exactly what’s going on here. That the “Jewish People” are specifically blamed rather than “Zionists”  is perhaps a clue as they are always the scapegoats for the crimes of their own elite. Reminds me of the cryptic and much mis-reported quote supposedly from Jack the Ripper, “The Jewes are the ones who shall not be blamed for nothing.”

“_The British Library is the largest library in the world by the number of objects housed, which is estimated to be around 200 million. The collection includes two copies of the Magna Carta, the 1215 charter that laid the groundwork for many liberal rights enshrined in throughout (sic) Western countries, notably the American Constitution.”_

There is a similar situation going on in Scotland:

Museum Hires ‘Curator of Discomfort’ to Confront 'White Supremacy'

In fact, this phenomena is widespread:

https://sparkjournal.arts.ac.uk/index.php/spark/article/view/123/190
https://decolonisinglse.wordpress.c...tions-towards-inclusive-collections-policies/
https://seemarampersad.com/2020/10/31/decolonisation-the-quiet-revolution-continues/
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/art-design/2019/07/can-we-decolonise-british-museum
https://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2020/10/13/decolonising-scotland/
UncoverEd and the Decolonisation of Edinburgh University

Let me just say at this juncture that there is no need for this thread to degenerate into a racist tug-of-war. Arguments such as “facts are not racist” are not valid when we all know that 'facts' are simply manipulated propaganda.

Due to the nature of this forum, there is a popular conception that all so-called mainstream history and the documentation it is based upon are forgeries. Therefore, to those who hold this view, the destruction of such documents (including maps) would be no loss whatsoever. However, I would argue that any document, forgery or no, that has shaped the past and therefore the present, is in fact of historical value. For example, to know who forged them and why would reveal so much more than by simply destroying them. Their destruction also ‘whitewashes’ and removes all the evidence against the perpetrators of the forgeries and manipulations.

I think it’s taken as read that colonialism was ‘a bad thing’ in general. The current older generations who were brainwashed with the concept of ‘Empire’ are now an endangered species, but many will have broken through that stereotyping by now. The looting of artefacts from colonised countries has also been made into a point of contention to distract from the bigger picture – those who drove the empire building were not the ordinary man-in-the-street… or maybe that should be white-man-in-the-street, but they are the ones who are now being held responsible for it. The perpetrators of colonialism with all of its exploitation, greed and cruelty were the exact same powers that have orchestrated this   purge of all the evidence against them. It could be argued that the ordinary people could have just said “No” to their participation in colonialism. However, it’s all too easy to forget that many were unwilling participants who found themselves and their families starving due to deliberate government policies that forced them to steal to survive and who were then given the choice of death, deportation or military service as punishment - even for the theft of a crust of bread. That the bread was white is the only notion of white supremacy that could be extracted from that situation. In fact, this is exactly the kind of information that’s at risk of being lost.
*
It could even be postulated that the entire stolen history movement was created to further and support the agenda illustrated above whereby all history is a lie and should therefore be ‘reset’ by the destruction of all mainstream historical documents.*


----------



## pipton (Mar 20, 2021)

Anything can be postulated, but I don't think you'll find much evidence of people in this community encouraging what is obviously an attempt to re-rewrite history, what has been openly called the 'great reset' (as though they're rubbing it in our faces, specifically), further separating humanity from any semblance of truth (whether in history, medcine, geography, etc.).  To think that all history is a forgery is a pretty extreme idea I dont think you'll find expressed on here too often either (for how could we attempt to piece together a bigger picture without any pieces?).  
I feel the power of the controllers/archons/whatever is in distortion rather than creation, just as we see happening all around us.  under the guise of compassion and equality and all these great sounding ideas, they're further dividing and distracting the people as they continue altering the facts in emotion-baiting ways as the one true empire continues colonizing the human mind and consolidating its power, feeding off the disharmony as it goes.  
however, i think with such absurd examples as you point out, more and more people are waking up to the ridiculousness of the mainstream narrative. and given just how ridiculous a lot of these social justice warrior points and cancellings go, it almost seems like its being over manufactured to wake people up?  my personal feeling (one influenced by personal revelation as well as research) is that the old empire has actually been defeated, hollowed out and de-fanged on the eve of its final victory in such a way that its being allowed to run its course in order that more and more may wake up before the unsung heroes of humanity- those working all this time in the dark but for the light- reveal themselves and start the long process of cleaning up this mess!  
under the anxious and superficial air of the current social engineering and distractions, i feel something much deeper and more powerful growing, readying itself to break the surface and present the world with a beautiful, blooming display of transcendence.  just a feeling!


----------



## matematik (Mar 20, 2021)

I find it odd why it seems to be mainly Britain that is attacked for colonialism when plenty of other countries had empires, many demonstrably more brutal and destructive than the British one. 

Plenty of countries also have artifacts from other countries in their museums, but once again only Britain is attacked for this. I believe that the native English people specifically are under attack and despised by the powers that be. I don't think it's really about colonialism, colonial history is just a pretense and a vehicle to attack the English.


Will Scarlet said:


> *It could even be postulated that the entire stolen history movement was created to further and support the agenda illustrated above whereby all history is a lie and should therefore be ‘reset’ by the destruction of all mainstream historical documents.*



Quite a lot of Tartaria advocates seem like crypto-NWO supporters to me, so I think there is certainly an element of that within the alternative history movement.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 21, 2021)

pipton said:


> my personal feeling (one influenced by personal revelation as well as research) is that the old empire has actually been defeated, hollowed out and de-fanged on the eve of its final victory in such a way that its being allowed to run its course in order that more and more may wake up before the unsung heroes of humanity- those working all this time in the dark but for the light- reveal themselves and start the long process of cleaning up this mess!



I like that feeling very much and it does have a certain ring of truth to it.



matematik said:


> I find it odd why it seems to be mainly Britain that is attacked for colonialism when plenty of other countries had empires, many demonstrably more brutal and destructive than the British one.



I was expecting this exact comment from your good self. You seem to have an obsession with the unjust persecution of Britain. Have you actually researched to see whether it is "mainly Britain"? If you had then you would see that it's not the case and that other former colonising countries are also subject to the same purge. Could you also really demonstrate that their empires were "more brutal and destructive than the British one"? I don't think so, because the brutal, destructive powers behind the colonisations were the same in every country. The main point is though that *the actual native people of those colonising countries were not to blame back then and they are not to blame or be held responsible now. *This is all being stage-managed by the same powers who bled and are still bleeding people dry through war-reparations. In fact some are paying reparations for events that never even happened.


----------



## matematik (Mar 21, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Could you also really demonstrate that their empires were "more brutal and destructive than the British one"? I don't think so, because the brutal, destructive powers behind the colonisations were the same in every country.



India and its native peoples and cultures still exist today exactly as they were before colonialism, whereas the native peoples and cultures of Latin America have been almost entirely destroyed, and in their place a racial mix of Europeans and Amerindians who are Spanish-speaking Catholics and culturally just a reflection of Spain.

I'd say this fact alone proves that the British empire was less brutal and zealous in asserting its dominance over conquered people than the Spanish empire was.


Will Scarlet said:


> In fact some are paying reparations for events that never even happened.



All I ever hear in the media is countries like Greece whining about the "Elgin Marbles" and their international lawyers antagonising against Britain. Yet in museums in Berlin there is the Pergamon Altar and the remains of the Walls of Babylon, yet I've never heard anyone say that Germany stole these artefacts and demand that they must return them to Turkey and Iraq. It's only the "Elgin Marbles" and other stuff in British museums that seems to be the "cause celebre" of the international left.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> India and its native peoples and cultures still exist today exactly as they were before colonialism,



I dispute that 'empirically'. The culture of India was totally destroyed by the East India Company and British Empire. The "Hindu" religion never existed before the invasion, that was the name given to Indian Vedic culture by the British in order to divide Hindus against Muslims and cause conflict.  The existing 'caste' system was completely corrupted beyond all recognition. I could go on and on, but there must be lots of information already available on this forum.



matematik said:


> the native peoples and cultures of Latin America have been almost entirely destroyed, and in their place a racial mix of Europeans and Amerindians who are Spanish-speaking Catholics and culturally just a reflection of Spain.



I dispute this also. The Europeans regarded the natives as inferior and largely shunned inter-marriage. The slaves were good for shagging though, of course. To claim that South America is just a cultural reflection of Spain is an insult to both parties. 



matematik said:


> I'd say this fact alone proves that the British empire was less brutal and zealous in asserting its dominance over conquered people than the Spanish empire was.



Nothing that you have said can be claimed as "fact". 



matematik said:


> I've never heard anyone demand that Germany stole these artefacts and must return them to Turkey



Turkey have been demanding the return of the altar for quite some time, even though the Germans dug it out of the ground and removed it with their consent after it had clearly been destroyed and smashed up by the Turks themselves.



matematik said:


> It's only the "Elgin Marbles" and other stuff in British museums that seems to be the "cause celebre" of the international left.



You are typically British in that your perspective is totally insular and you believe that the world revolves around Britain and all things British. Respectfully, you need to take your British blinkers off, open your eyes and widen your point of view.


----------



## luddite (Mar 22, 2021)

This may be a revenge that is enacted by the small hats to the the following:



> The *Edict of Expulsion* was a royal decree issued by King Edward I of England on 18 July 1290 expelling all Jews from the Kingdom of England.


Source: Edict of Expulsion - Wikipedia

The Frankfurt School has been driving the diversity bus for many decades now. It is at fever pitch. Fortunately it is starting to backfire with Israel itself creating laws and movements to increase their own diversity and lgbtqip-ness.



> Under the Law of Return, the right to immigrate to Israel is supposed to be granted to anyone whose status as a Jew is universally acknowledged; people with at least one Jewish grandparent; spouses of Jews; and converts to Judaism. But for that to happen, of course, one’s conversion/Jewishness needs to be accepted by the authorities.


https://jewishjournal.org/2021/03/04/what-israels-supreme-court-ruling-means-for-jews-by-choice/


> According to this new survey by the Israeli website _Mako_ and the Panels Institute of several hundred secular Jews living in Israel, 67 percent of participants identified as “exclusively heterosexual,” while only 3 percent said they were “exclusively homosexual.” The answers from the remaining 30 percent said they identified as being in between being exclusively heterosexual or homosexual.


https://www.advocate.com/world/2015/08/31/study-one-third-israelis-are-bisexual


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 23, 2021)

luddite said:


> This may be a revenge that is enacted by the small hats to the the following:



I think that's a very valid point, especially as they have been expelled from just about everywhere at some time, not just England. Significantly, they were expelled from all the other great colonising countries - Spain and Portugal for instance - well, outwardly at least. That Edict you linked to has never been revoked strangely enough.


What I find interesting is that those who have been marketed as probably the greatest empire builders - *The Romans *- seem to be exempt from this purge. They were 'white.supremacist' slave drivers/traders, they persecuted all races, colours and creeds opposed to or just different to their own, they fed Christians to the lions etc., yet they are held up as some kind of example that should be admired. I find this highly suspicious and indicative of what is technically called "a stitch-up". Did they even exist or was the entire Roman story just a cover for what was really going on in exactly the same way that all archaeological discoveries are given the blanket label of 'Roman'?


----------



## matematik (Mar 24, 2021)

Arab imperialism is treated in the same way. Arabs founded the African slave trade, and were by far the biggest slave traders yet no one seems to care about that. Arab imperialism is celebrated as a pinnacle of human history. Western blacks seem to admire Arabs and often have pseudo-Arabic names and convert to Islam. Al-Andalus is regarded by many as one of the greatest states to have ever existed in Europe and consider its defeat a tragedy. Likewise Muslim rule is treated as the pinnacle of Indian civilisation, despite the fact they were just foreign colonial rulers.

Russian imperialism seems to be treated differently too. Russian colonialism across Asia is usually regarded as a brave, courageous feat of heroism and not cynical racist oppression of indigenous people and theft of their resources as British and other Western European colonials are usually regarded. Colonialism is only bad when done by certain select groups who are considered to be "racist", for everyone else it's just part of the "rich tapestry of life".


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

*It could even be postulated that the entire stolen history movement was created to further and support the agenda illustrated above whereby all history is a lie and should therefore be ‘reset’ by the destruction of all mainstream historical documents.*

Its a good warning claxon for all of us.
We must always be vigilant. Someone is looking for us to fill in the gaps, then twist that new narrative against us.
I think the subjects of Tartaria and mud floods are interesting, but quite overblown now.


----------

